# Bootup Issue After Package Install



## danielmartinj (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I'm a new Unix user who has been thrown into the unix/linux environment.  I also thank you for viewing my thread.

My current problem is I cannot boot back into my FreeBsd amd64 environment after installing some software packages.  The last error messages after bootup is:


```
trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ar0s1a
exec /sbin/init: error 8
exec /rescute/init: error 8
init: not found in path /sbin/init:/sbin/oinit:/sbin/init.bak:/rescue/init:/stand/sysinstall
panic: no init
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 2s
Cannot dump. No dump device defined
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds
```

I was told to:

```
1. Install FreeBSD 7.2
2. Install Tcl/Tk packages:
             # pkg_add -r tk85
3. Download the packages on the FreeBSD machine and install them using pkg_add:
             # pkg_add quagga-manetmdr-0.99.9_5.tbz
             # pkg_add corn-7.x-3.5.tbz

      (**** Just for the record I did get 3 errors here***)
--got 3 warnings here saying that i was not installing an up-to-date package

             # pkg_add corn-kernel-7.x-20090505.tbz
4. Reboot following the install to enable the new kernel.
```

Since then I have not been able to get back into my freebsd environment.

Thanks for your help again!
Dmartin


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2009)

Where did you get those corn-* files from?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, where did you get any of the packages you installed: quagga-manetmdr-*, corn-*, corn-kernel-*?
All I could find is this and this. Is that it?

There's no way a legit application could just delete init. Even installing a patched kernel (as it seems to be the case) should not normally touch init, which is in the base system in /sbin or remove its rescue version too.


----------



## danielmartinj (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello Friends,

The packages I did label wrong, I am sorry for the confusion.  I very much appreciate the help.  My problem was I was installing 32 kernel modules on FreeBSD 64amd and then rebuilding the kernel....so obviously there were issues.  I do not understand this stuff well, but I am smart enough to realize a problem here.  Thanks again!
dmartin


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it's pretty much FUBAR'ed now and there's nothing else to do but start over.


----------

